# New veggie dip for carrots and celery sticks



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 27, 2005)

I've never seen this dip, but others may have.  So it's new to me anyway.

I mixed one 8 oz. package of cream cheese with 6 oz. of whole-berry cranberry sauce and 1/4 cup of chopped walnuts.  It was great with celery and carrot sticks.  The idea just hit me early last week and I bounced it off of a few people.  Only one said that it might taste ok.  But it turned out to be a winner.

My daughter made a dip as well.  She used cream cheese and sour cream for this dip.  She made a sour cream based onion dip and combined it with a ranch-flavored cream-cheese dip.  The result was very good.  You could taste both componants and the sum was greater than the parts.  It was another winner.

Jessie's dip would be so good with Wheat Thins or water crackers.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma (Nov 27, 2005)

Goodweed,
great idea, since I have some homemade cranberry sauce,cream cheese and chopped walnuts handy, I'll mix it up for the kids and DH and I for our pre-dinner appy...Thanks for sharing, your idea, sounds good to me..
kadesma


----------

